
Android 10 is rolling out to Pixels starting today - garysahota93
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/09/03/android-10-is-rolling-out-to-pixels-starting-today/
======
el_duderino
Android 10 discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20868164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20868164)

